# What kind of duck is this? (More Pics)



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 9, 2009)

Never got it to look at me except when i got up to leave, but by then i put the camera away.  It is about the same size as an adult mallard to include an orange colored bill.  I was thinking a Mallard hybrid or a duck that is misplaced but can not tell for sure.


----------



## DoonHoon (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what it is, but I saw one just like it at memorial park in athens this weekend.


----------



## Hrogers (Feb 9, 2009)

looks like a wood duck mix


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 9, 2009)

It's called a mandarin duck, like the ones at the Chinese Restaurant.


----------



## craig88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mallard X Wood Duck Cross


----------



## wingding (Feb 9, 2009)

mallard got a woodie, awesome pic


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 9, 2009)

DoonHoon said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but I saw one just like it at memorial park in athens this weekend.



well thats cool.  That's the same place the picture was taken.  This one was sleeping with 4 mallards but 10 minutes later a pair of little kids ran up trying to kick them and their mother thought it was funny!!  They landed at the other end of the pond but I did not chase them.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 9, 2009)

i would have got some bread and a woofle ball bat. toted him out in my pocket....


----------



## JDAWG (Feb 9, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> i would have got some bread and a woofle ball bat. toted him out in my pocket....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> i would have got some bread and a woofle ball bat. toted him out in my pocket....



idiot.....


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 9, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> i would have got some bread and a woofle ball bat. toted him out in my pocket....



that how you got married??


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 9, 2009)

seriously....

he'd make a nice addition to the trophy room.

can some one pm me the address to that park?


----------



## craig88 (Feb 9, 2009)

wait till march when he is fully plumed


----------



## florida boy (Feb 9, 2009)

if it is wild it is a cross breed . They were called "X" ducks in DU magazine a couple years ago .


----------



## big A 235 (Feb 9, 2009)

i've got a pond full of them they just showed up this week


----------



## rspringer (Feb 10, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> i've got a pond full of them they just showed up this week



Full of what?  Hybrids?  Hmmm..... something sounds fishy!


----------



## florida boy (Feb 12, 2009)

dont drink the water !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Al (Feb 12, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> It's called a mandarin duck, like the ones at the Chinese Restaurant.



It is not a mandarin duck. Mandarins are just about all orange. That is a sure enough Mutt-duck.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandarin_Duck


----------



## JSpinks (Feb 12, 2009)

That's pretty cool


----------



## DoonHoon (Feb 14, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> seriously....
> 
> he'd make a nice addition to the trophy room.
> 
> can some one pm me the address to that park?



It came right up to us and it actually wasn't that pretty in real life... 

The Address:
http://www.accleisureservices.com/memorialpark.shtml


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a couple of better pics and i say he or she is definitely a Woody hybrid....


----------



## chase870 (Feb 19, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> i would have got some bread and a woofle ball bat. toted him out in my pocket....



cause you sure would'nt be able to manage it with a shotgun


----------



## JW! (Feb 26, 2009)

I may be wrong but I find it hard to beleive it is a Woody/Mallard cross!

I do beleive it belongs in the Mallard family. And is probably has some part of Farm Duck breeding in it.

JW


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 3, 2009)

That duck looks like a Mallard / Wood Duck cross.  But if you say you got a whole pond full of them, then that's some kind of domesticated duck breed.  I'd still shoot it and put it on the wall.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Mar 4, 2009)

hybrid


----------



## fatduckboy (Mar 11, 2009)

I would say it is a wood duck and mallard 
cross


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2009)

That is a purebred Woollard


----------



## rickjames (Mar 11, 2009)

woodwidgeon


----------



## sman (Mar 11, 2009)

green wing wood mallard...

come on guys that one is easy.


----------

